# Big oaks!



## Flacer22 (Apr 7, 2013)

Had the sawmill come back this weekend to finish my last logs. Ended up cutting about 2500 board feet mostly huge oaks but still one log shy of being done. The large oak yielded over 1500 bdft and still a monster 50in diametor 12foot log left to go. Got some fbe milled as well as ash and walnut and cherry slabs. Overall a productive day!
[attachment=22562]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2013)

Very cool, I love to see pics of milling. If I was younger and my body was too, I would mill all day long, I never tire of it. From the mechanical aspect of the mill, to the smell of fresh cut wood, to the amazing beauty hidden inside each log from each flitch you cut. I wish I could do this every day


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you going to split the big "50" before you put it on the mill?


----------



## brown down (Apr 9, 2013)

those would make awesome table tops, kinda jealous, ok who am i kidding i am real jealous


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya those walnut and cherry slabs are very neat.

I am going to quarter the big one and then quarter saw it. Should be 700 board feet of quarter sawn from it plus the 900 i already have.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a lot of lumber!


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 9, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> That's a lot of lumber!


Haha u have no idea I've got more then I'll ever use and for some reason keep cutting more. I'd guess I've got over 50000 board feet.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2013)

Flacer22 said:


> ... I've got more then I'll ever use and for some reason keep cutting more ....



I understand your affliction. It's not that we need more lumber, it's just that we need to mill more lumber. When it comes to making lumber, the stacking is lacking and the storing is boring, but the milling is thoroughly thrilling.


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Flacer22 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I've got more then I'll ever use and for some reason keep cutting more ....
> ...



Something about opening one up and seeing what it will give ya!


----------

